# Rusty's ridge



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone have the general gps coordinates for Rusty's ridge. I'd be leaving out of Destin so maybe if you have the eastern coordinate and the western most coordinate. Thanks in advance.


----------

